# Spinolution



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking at the king bee and queen bee. I'm leaning toward the king bee as it has 8 ounce bobbins as opposed to 4 ounce on the queen bee. Has anyone purchased either of these and what made the decision for you?
Thank you, Bonnie


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I own the Spinolution Firefly which is an e spinner. It's not what you're looking for but I can say their bobbin sizes are AMAZING!!! I only have the 8 oz and recently had over 1000 yards of fingering on mine and with space for more


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of yardage. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

bonn13 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of yardage. Thank you for your reply.


I'd definitely get the wheel that takes 8oz bobbins


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

bonn13 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of yardage. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

I would always go for the larger. While you can put less on the larger, you cannot put more on the smaller.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, thats a lot of yarn. It's beautiful! Thank you for answering.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm thinking that you are right about that. I'm going for the king bee.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

bonn13 said:


> I'm thinking that you are right about that. I'm going for the king bee.


Good choice


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I would always chose the larger bobbin as well! Go for it, lucky you!


----------



## Debbylynns (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone have the Bullfrog?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Info on the Bullfrog wheel.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I am a Spinolution distributor, and even though I haven't used the Bullfrog, I have been told that it is a big, heavy beast.


----------



## Debbylynns (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok good to know


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I am a Spinolution distributor, and even though I haven't used the Bullfrog, I have been told that it is a big, heavy beast.


Do you know if they'll bring out a Woolee winder equivalent?


----------



## Debbylynns (Nov 20, 2012)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This morning we received a communication from Spinolution that it is NOT discontinuing the King Bee. So it will be available, and there is a price increase beginning March 1.
They apologized for the miscommunication, but it did cost me a sale.


----------

